

Facebook User Numbers? CRAZY Any explanation? - ryandelk

I was messing around on Facebook today and found something pretty interesting.<p>If you type the following into a comment box: @ symbol followed by [number:], Facebook automatically replaces the symbols with names.<p>For example: if you enter @[4:] into a comment box, it will automatically change the comment to read 'Mark Zuckerberg.' Entering @[5:] will render the text 'Chris Hughes' and entering @[6:] will render the text 'Dustin Moskovitz.'<p>Any explanation for this? Theories? I can't imagine this is intentional on Facebook's part. Pretty interesting, IMO!
======
jimminy
It was discovered that you could embed user images for chat based on user id,
or reference, a few weeks ago [1]. I wouldn't be surprised if that wasn't
related to this as well. I haven't seen this before, but I do agree it's
pretty interesting.

[1]: <http://mashable.com/2011/12/26/facebook-chat-gimmick/>

------
Turing_Machine
So who are numbers 1-3? Surely not the Winkelvoss brothers...

~~~
ryandelk
Numbers 1-3 don't exist. It's very odd.

------
oski
those numbers are facebook user ids

~~~
ryandelk
Right, it's just really interesting that they are accessible in this way.

